

Picnik CEO on Getting Bought by Google (and How Google Works) - mrj54
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/03/01/picnik-ceo-on-getting-bought-by-google-and-how-it-will-affect-startups-and-consumers/

======
pinstriped_dude
There's nothing in the article about "How Google Works". Nothing insightful
either. "We are going to be a great fit", "we are excited to work together",
etc etc

~~~
zavulon
Yeah, this especially:

X: How long are the golden handcuffs on you? (Sposato has told us before about
his desire not to work for The Man.)

JS: I wouldn’t put it that way. I, and everyone on the team, are very
interested in giving Google a really, really great deal. The kinds of exciting
things that Picnik and Google both bring to the table are going to be pretty
darn amazing. I can’t think of a better synergy here....

